# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  پشت کنکور ماندن یا تحصیل در خارج؟ مساله اینست...

## Calvin Harris

سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان

امروز تازه یخورده حالم بهتر شده اومدم دوباره تو انجمن یه سری زدم....

از روز کنکور به بعد شبی نبوده که کابوس نبینم...

دیگه عادتم شده.... نصف شبا از شدت استرس میپرم و بعد میفهمم خواب بوده راحت میشم..

یه دو شبه تا ۶ یا ۷ صبح بیدارم که نمیذاره کابوس ببینم...

اما سوال اصلی.....

ببینید از خدا که پنهون نیست از شما چه پنهون.... امسال سال اولی کنکور بودم... ۹۰ درصد احتمال میدم قبول نشم.... خودم دقیقا اشتباهاتم رو فهمیدم.... دونه به دونشونو و میدونم اگه پشت کنکور بمونم میتونم تا دو رقمی هم بیارم....اما واقعا میتونم دووم بیارم؟؟

با اینکه پسر هستم اما از خارج رفتن یجور فوبی دارم.... حتی سفر تفریحی هم که با خانواده میرم بازم وقتی فکر میکنم کیلومترها از خونه فاصله دارم ترس تموم وجودمو میگیره.... همیشه وقتی سفر خارج میرم اون لحظه ای که از فرودگاه مقصد میام بیرون شوک لحظه ای بهم دست میده....

بگذریم......واقعا موندم چیکار کنم.... فشار خانواده و فامیل خیلی هست..... بابام هم همه جا پر کرده بود این کنکور داره حالا همه منتظر نتیجن.... واقعا نمیدونم چیکار کنم... بمونم یا برم؟؟

راستی من یک کلاس رو جهشی زدم یعنی اگر هم پشت کنکور بمونم در واقع خنثی میشه!!!!

----------


## amirhosseinR

یکی از بچه رفت قبرس...........دووم نیاورد برگشت.........

----------


## Calvin Harris

> یکی از بچه رفت قبرس...........دزوم نیاورد برگشت.........


متاسفانه قبرس و مجارستان گزینه هام بودن!!

اتفاقا یکی از فامیلای ما هم برگشت....جالب اینه که پسر بود ولی یکی دیگه که دختر بود ۴ ساله مجارستان راحت زندگی میکنه!!!

----------


## FaaRshD

واسه رفع استرس ، دل تنگی و .. میتونی از محصولات تن تاک استفاده بکنی  :Yahoo (4):  جاست فور فان بود این به خاطر روحیه ـت   

اما مسئله اصلی ! یکی از بچه های ما هم رفت قبرس و الان 3 ساله اونجا راحت زندگی میکنه ! گه گاه پدر و مادرش میرن بهش سر میزنن ولی خودش میگه جای خیلی خوبیه و دوستای خوبی پیدا کرده .. البته اوایل کار میگفت دو سه باری گریه کرده ولی بعدا همه چی درست شد و عادت کرده .. 

من دو تا توصیه میکنم ! با توجه به مشکلت ، سعی کن یکی رو با خودت همراه کنی ! فرقی نمیکنه پدر یا مادر یا مادربزرگ یا هر کی ! یا با یکی از دوستات که میخواد بره خارج درس بخونه مثل خودت برو ! اینجوری کلا همه جوره به نفعت میشه ! 

اگه شرایط بالا نشد : 

 تنها برو پیش یه روانشناس ! اون راحت میتونه باهات حرف بزنه و تو رو راهنمایی بکنه ! اونم بدون حضور پدر و مادر ! اون میتونه حداقل یکمی از فشار و استرست رو کاهش بده ! حداقل اون ترس رو توی ذهنت تا یه جایی منحرف بکنه ! 

*اما در مورد قسمت اخر حرفات و البته نظر خودم ( اگه جای تو باشم ) :* 

در مورد نتایج ضعیف پسرها تو کنکور ، 90 درصد یه علت وجود داره : اونم ارتباط کاملا احساسی و بی هدف با یه دختره ! و در مورد دخترا هم ، ارتباط با پسره ! اگه این مشکل رو نداری و معدلت خوبه تا حدودی مثلا 17 به بالاست  بهتره با یه برنامه خیلی خوب و مدون بری واسه کنکور سال بعد ! چون نت و اینجور چیزها با توجه به استرسی که کشیدی خودش حل میشه و میره ! اگه جای تو باشم میشینم واسه کنکور سال بعد همراه با یه مشاور خوب ! یا مشاور هم نشد یکی که به درسهات برسه و وقتی کوتاهی کنی بزنه تو گوشت و بیدار کنه ! 

ولی اگه نمیتونی شرایط رو برای خوندن واسه سال بعد مهیا کنی ، بهتره همین فردا واسه رفتنت اقدام بکنی ! درسته هیچ جا خونه ادم نمیشه ولی باید بعضی شرایط رو هم تجربه کرد ! البته شاید بعد چند سال دلت خواست همونجا بمونی !

----------


## amirhosseinR

> متاسفانه قبرس و مجارستان گزینه هام بودن!!
> 
> اتفاقا یکی از فامیلای ما هم برگشت....جالب اینه که پسر بود ولی یکی دیگه که دختر بود ۴ ساله مجارستان راحت زندگی میکنه!!!


البته اون میگفت بخاطر سختی برقراری ارتباط....درست کردن غذا و....کلا مشکلات دوری دیگه....

----------


## Navid2016

دوست عزیز اگه قصدت سفر  یا تحصیل تو آمریکا یا اروپای غربی یا کشورهای اسکاندیناوی (مثل سوئد و نروژ و ... ) باشه لحظه ای تردید نکن...

ولی راجع به کشورای اروپای شرقی 50-50 هست ولی باز شرایط  این کشورا به جز بلاروس از ایران خیلی بهتره.

----------


## parastoo17

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان
> 
> امروز تازه یخورده حالم بهتر شده اومدم دوباره تو انجمن یه سری زدم....
> 
> از روز کنکور به بعد شبی نبوده که کابوس نبینم...
> 
> دیگه عادتم شده.... نصف شبا از شدت استرس میپرم و بعد میفهمم خواب بوده راحت میشم..
> 
> یه دو شبه تا ۶ یا ۷ صبح بیدارم که نمیذاره کابوس ببینم...
> ...


*ببین دوست عزیز...
همه ماهایی که سال اول کنکور دادیم حتی بی خیال ترین هامون احساسس تو رو داشتیم خب؟
این از این...
درباره پشت کنکور نشستنت کسی بهتر از تو خودتو نمیشناسه ولی باید بدونی پشت کنکور موندن سخته این واقعیته اما تعداد ادمهایی که سال دوم موفق شدند هم خیلی زیاده...
تو یه سال جهشی خوندی یعنی یه سال از هم سن و سالانت جلوتری که این حق انتخاب بالایی بهت میده...
خیلیم عالیه اما در نظر بگیر بعد از یه سال یعنی 365 روز این سه سال جلوتر بودنت خنثی میشه و تازه میشه یه اقا پسری که سال اولی که کنکور داده رفته یونی ایشالا رشته و شهری که می خوای...
اینم بهت بگم دور شدن از خونواده هیچ اسون نیست اما تو دانشگاه هم احتمال خیلی زیاد شاید شهر خودت قبول نشی...
نمیشه که خانوده ت هر جایی باهات بیان..
بالاخره ادم باید یه جایی بال هاشو باز کنه و بپره...
خارج رفتنت اگه قراره بری ی کشور خوب برو...یه کشوری که ارزش هزینه و دور شدن از خونه و تمام چیز هایی که باهاش بزرگ شدی رو داشته باشه...
اگر ادم باهوشی باشی این خارج رفتن از بهترین فرصت های زندگبت میتونه باشه و از طرفی میتونه همه زندگیتو اگر اشتبه کنی به باد بده...
یه دنیای جدید کلا...
ولی ایران دانشگاه رفتن محیط امن کشوره ...مردم ولی  خب...سختی هاشنسبت به اون طرف بعد یونی بیشتر...
ببین بشین ی لیست درست کن...
همه چیو بنویس...مزیت  و بدی های هر کدوم رو ببین کفه کدوم سنگین تره...
همه رو هم با تحقیق و نظر خودت بنویس...
خودت جواب خودت رو میدی...
ببین ...سال اولی که کنکور دادم  چشم یه شهر به من بود که تک بیارم...دروغ چرا...من اون زمان بنا به یه سری دلایل عاطفی گند زدم به زندگی خودم....
یعنی ی بازی برده رو تو لحظه اخر باختم...من فقط یه برادر دارم و اونمئ اهل درس نیست...اون موقع هم 13 سالش بود...
بابابم گفت کمرشو شکستم...تا مدتها با من قهر بود...
من اشتباه خیلی کردم...ولی بالاخره کنار میان حتی از ی جایی پشتیبان همه تصمیم هات میشن....این زندگی تو...نترس...بال اتو باز کن و بپر و داداشم...این فقط حرف نیست....
من ارزویی برات ندارم جز اینکه اشتباه نکنی و هر راهی که میری حتی اگر قراره بی خیال درس بشی...موفق باشی...و ای کاشی نذاری پشت سرت....
در اخرم یادت باشه سنی نداری که بترسی تا وقتی نفس میکشی دیر نیست...
پیروز باشی...

یا علی*

----------


## somi

کالوین هریس؟ :Yahoo (111):

----------


## asas

> یکی از بچه رفت قبرس...........دووم نیاورد برگشت.........


قبرس که نگوووو

----------


## alis

مجارستان من امسال برای حدود 12 روز دیگه به امید خدا میرم. 

شمایی که برای عمومی میخوای بری مجارستان! 1= اصلا الا دیگه زمان پذیرش تمام شده پس خواه ناخواه میری سال دیگه! قبرس هم که حرفشو نزنین...

مجارستان سالی حدود 200 میلیون خرجتون میشه اگه میتونید بیاید ، ولی یه چند نکته  هست

1= باید زبان فول باشید 

2= اونجا مثل ایران نیست،درسا بینهایت سخت + اینکه پاس نکردید ،خداحافظ یوینی مهلت جبران نمیدن.!

و ..

مزیت هم داره،مدرکش رو تمام اتحادیه اروپا قبول دارن،میشه به همه جا با هزینه بسیار کم سفر کرد، اروپاست و آب و هوا عالی.. پیروز باشید.

----------


## somi

جهشی خوندی ک خوبه عقب نمیوفتی بشین همینجا تو ایران باز بخون کنکور بده اگ میگی از خودت مطمئنی ک عالیه بنظرم میتونی ب حرف بقیم توجه نکن بگو پزشکی تهران میخواستم واسه همین موندم وگرنه همین امسالم میتونستم چیزای دیگ قبولشم!!!!!!!!!!!آدام هریس :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Calvin Harris

> مجارستان من امسال برای حدود 12 روز دیگه به امید خدا میرم. 
> 
> شمایی که برای عمومی میخوای بری مجارستان! 1= اصلا الا دیگه زمان پذیرش تمام شده پس خواه ناخواه میری سال دیگه! قبرس هم که حرفشو نزنین...
> 
> مجارستان سالی حدود 200 میلیون خرجتون میشه اگه میتونید بیاید ، ولی یه چند نکته  هست
> 
> 1= باید زبان فول باشید 
> 
> 2= اونجا مثل ایران نیست،درسا بینهایت سخت + اینکه پاس نکردید ،خداحافظ یوینی مهلت جبران نمیدن.!
> ...


والا من که شنیدم، اینجوری که شما میگی نیست...

سالی ۲۰۰ میلیون برای کانادا و آمریکائه....

اروپا و علی الخصوص اروپای شرقی خیلی ارزونه و یه چیزی در حد بین الملل خودمون در میاد...

تازه اونجا خیلی راحتتر میشه کار کرد...

سالانه کلی دانشجو از ایران میره اونجا اگر شرایط واحداش اینطوری نبود که هیچکس نمیرفت....

----------


## alis

میخواین لینک دوستام رو بدم باهاشون حرف بزنید؟ شما خرج تحصیلتون حداقلش 70 میلیون میشه سالانه!

بعد ماهی هم 5 میلیون خرج زندگی میشه،12.5=60؟ = 130 میلیون سالیانه. +اینکه اگه کالج بیخواید برید هم یه 3k euro نیاز هست ،هزینه بیمه،

که سالی یه 150 میلیونی برای عمومی میشه. درست فرمودین من بیشتر برای تخصص منظورم بود که اونم همون 160-170 تایی میشه.

تازه بوداپست 200 یورویی بیشتر هست نسبت به بقیه جاها بوداپست =پایتخت مجارستان

در کل فک نکنید میشه سالی 80-90 میلیون که خیلی بیشتر از اینا میشه!

بله بلاروس در حد بین الملل بود که اونم وزارت بهداشت گفته امسال تایید مدرکش رو هواست

----------


## Calvin Harris

> جهشی خوندی ک خوبه عقب نمیوفتی بشین همینجا تو ایران باز بخون کنکور بده اگ میگی از خودت مطمئنی ک عالیه بنظرم میتونی ب حرف بقیم توجه نکن بگو پزشکی تهران میخواستم واسه همین موندم وگرنه همین امسالم میتونستم چیزای دیگ قبولشم!!!!!!!!!!!آدام هریس


فقط بخاطر تیلور شناختی کالوینو...نه؟؟!! آدام هریس رو اشتباه گفتی باید میگفتی آدام ویلز....

ر.ا: تنها دلیلی که تا الان نرفتم خارج همین جهشی خوندنه...

پیش خودم میگم تازه شدم کسی که برای اولین بار میخواد کنکور بده اما یه تجربه خوب هم داره...

----------


## WickedSick

اگه آمریکا یا اروپا عه کلا بمونی خودم میزنمت  :Yahoo (21): 
اگه اسیایی جاییه اگه پول زیاد داری خوبه اگه نه که بنظرم خیلی نمیارزه.
فقط سریع تصمیم بگیر اگه کنکور میخای بدی خیلی باید واسش بخونی

----------


## somi

> فقط بخاطر تیلور شناختی کالوینو...نه؟؟!! آدام هریس رو اشتباه گفتی باید میگفتی آدام ویلز....
> 
> ر.ا: تنها دلیلی که تا الان نرفتم خارج همین جهشی خوندنه...
> 
> پیش خودم میگم تازه شدم کسی که برای اولین بار میخواد کنکور بده اما یه تجربه خوب هم داره...


اره بخاطر تی اول کالوین بعد تام معروف شدن خخ+منظورتو نفهمیدم میخوای بمونی یا بری بالاخره؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## somi

> والا من که شنیدم، اینجوری که شما میگی نیست...
> 
> سالی ۲۰۰ میلیون برای کانادا و آمریکائه....
> 
> اروپا و علی الخصوص اروپای شرقی خیلی ارزونه و یه چیزی در حد بین الملل خودمون در میاد...
> 
> تازه اونجا خیلی راحتتر میشه کار کرد...
> 
> سالانه کلی دانشجو از ایران میره اونجا اگر شرایط واحداش اینطوری نبود که هیچکس نمیرفت....


امریکا فک کنم سالی 80هزار دلاره

----------


## Zealous

> امریکا فک کنم سالی 80هزار دلاره


بستگی به دانشگاهش داره ولی برای پزشکی از 10-15 هزار دلار شروع میشه نا 150 هزار (بیشترش رو یادم نمیاد) میتونید برید به سایت موسسات اعزام دانشجو تحت تایید سنجش.

----------


## somi

> بستگی به دانشگاهش داره ولی برای پزشکی از 10-15 هزار دلار شروع میشه نا 150 هزار (بیشترش رو یادم نمیاد) میتونید برید به سایت موسسات اعزام دانشجو تحت تایید سنجش.


فک میکردم از 80شرو میشه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## P A R S A

مثل بقیه می گم اگر ایالات متحده , کانادا یا اروپای غربی هست . *شک نکن* ... به محض جور شدن شرایط برو !  

اما اروپای شرقی فرق می کنه ! بعضی جاهاشو خوب می گن بعضیا بد ..از یکی که اونجا دانشجوی مقیم هست یا قصد داره بره و شرایطش مثل خودته سوال کن . * یه کشور باسطح علمی بالا برو*
مثلا مجارستان به نظر کشور مناسبی میاد . از لحاظ سطح تمدن جامعه که فکر نمی کنم از همجوارن غربی خودش چیزی کم داشته باشه.. سطح علمی هم احتمالا بالاست , بازم می گم *از یه نفر که داره میره تحقیق و پرس و جو کن .*

اگرم که خیلی دوست داری بمونی , مشکلی نیست . ببین همینجا آزاد یا بین الملل قبول می شی ? با هزینه یک سال اقامتت در یک کشور خارجی می تونی گرونترین دانشکده بین الملل 7 سال پزشکی بخونی .

در نهایت هم *قویا توصیه می کنم با یک مشاور تاپ* (مشاور کنکور نه ها ! از این ها که مطب دارند و شهره شهرند ! ) *مشورت کنی* . مشاور متخصص حتی بهت می گه درونت واقعا چی می خوای و در کل دیدت واضح می شه .

آخرشم یه چیزی بگم استرست کم بشه ! من امسال وضعم معلوم نیست ... عین تو مطمئنم سال دیگه تا بهترین رتبه رو هم می تونم بیارم . امسال شرایطم خاص بود . ولی پدرم به هیچ وجه اجازه موندن رو نمی ده .
*سرمایه 30 سال کار معلمی پدرم رو جمع کنی با خونه و کلا هرچیزی که داریم به 200 میلیون نمی رسه !* یعنی ما کل زنگیمون رو بدیم یکسال نمی تونیم هزینه تحصیل خارج رو بدیم .بین الملل که اصلا صحبتشو نکن . آزاد هم به احتمال بالای 90 درصد نمی تونیم afford کنیم. من می دونم خیلی سختشه , اصلا دوست ندارم بعد ازین همه سال عرق ریختن برای زندگی من دوباره به خاطر من تو هزینه بیافته . اگر شما هزینه سالانه زندگی در یک کشور خارجی رو می تونید بدید , پس نگران آینده ات نباش !  البته می دونم هرکسی و در هر موقعیتی نگران زندگیش هست ! اما همینجا هم بمونی با توجه به این که احتمال می دم وضع درسی ات خوب باشه انشالله دیگه حداقلش پزشکی بین الملل رو قبولی .قبول هم نشدی ! هر رشته ای نسبتا خوبی بخونی با همون سرمایه می تونی یک مجموعه موفق رو راه اندازی کنی و پله پله بالا بری . *چرا کابوس می بینی دوست من ?*
اینارو گفتم که بگم گزینه های روی میزت همه عالیه ! که برای خیلی ها قابل تصور نیست . 

*به هیچ وجه عجله نکن . بهترین راه رو انتخاب کن ! دوباره می گم حتما با یک مشاور متخصص مشورت کن .

انشا.. اون تصمیمی که از همه برات بهتره رو بگیری*  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Zealous

من خیلی سایت های مختلف اعزام دانشجو رو بررسی کردم  اسمهاشون رو از یک فایل که خبرگزاری مهر(مطمئن نیستم)منتشر کرده بود بیرون اوردم  فعلا منتظر نتیجه ام. رفتن به خارج هم به این راحتی نیست اغلب دانشگاه های مورد نظر مدرک آیلتس با نمره بالای 6.5 (درجه 1 پلاس :Yahoo (3):  ها نمره بالای 7.5 میخوان البته اینقدر گروننننننننند :Yahoo (114):  که خود آمریکایی ها و اروپایی ها هم نمیتونن راحت برن)
پس اول بدونید چی لازم داره همش که پول نیست اول گرفتن مدرک چند ماه زمان لازم داره و دوم فروش خونه و... :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Calvin Harris

> اره بخاطر تی اول کالوین بعد تام معروف شدن خخ+منظورتو نفهمیدم میخوای بمونی یا بری بالاخره؟


کالوین که معروف بود... چند ساله پردرآمدترین دی.جی جهانه...

ر.ا: ۵۰-۵۰ هستم فعلا.

----------


## Zealous

من دورم هیچ کسی رو ندارم که برای تحصیل جدیدا به خارج رفته باشه(همشون یا 18 سال پیش رفتن یا این آخری که رفته هند و میگه 10 نفره میرن بیرون از بس امنه!) پس من از کی باید بپرسم؟این موسسات هم نمیدونم تا کجای کار رو انجام میدن (کوه نور پیش پرداختش 1800000 هست) به هر حال خوب میشه الان یا بعد نتایج یک تایپیک برای اعزام به خارج داشته باشیم.الان هم کسانی که میدونن بگن رفتن به آمریکا ،کانادا یا اروپا کدوم بهتره؟
برخی میگن اروپایی ها خوش برخورد نیستند و نژاد پرستانه رفتار میکنند و آمریکا  و کانادا بهترند الان کسی میدونه کانادا چقدر ارزونتر از آمریکاست؟

----------


## Calvin Harris

> بستگی به دانشگاهش داره ولی برای پزشکی از 10-15 هزار دلار شروع میشه نا 150 هزار (بیشترش رو یادم نمیاد) میتونید برید به سایت موسسات اعزام دانشجو تحت تایید سنجش.


یکی از دوستان صمیمی من کانادا رشته Game Designing میخونه..... میگه ترمی ۲۵ میلیون تومن هزینه میکنه!!! 
اون هم رشتش تجربی بود اما رفت اونور داره یچیز دیگه میخونه....

----------


## Calvin Harris

> مثل بقیه می گم اگر ایالات متحده , کانادا یا اروپای غربی هست . *شک نکن* ... به محض جور شدن شرایط برو !  
> 
> اما اروپای شرقی فرق می کنه ! بعضی جاهاشو خوب می گن بعضیا بد ..از یکی که اونجا دانشجوی مقیم هست یا قصد داره بره و شرایطش مثل خودته سوال کن . * یه کشور باسطح علمی بالا برو*
> مثلا مجارستان به نظر کشور مناسبی میاد . از لحاظ سطح تمدن جامعه که فکر نمی کنم از همجوارن غربی خودش چیزی کم داشته باشه.. سطح علمی هم احتمالا بالاست , بازم می گم *از یه نفر که داره میره تحقیق و پرس و جو کن .*
> 
> اگرم که خیلی دوست داری بمونی , مشکلی نیست . ببین همینجا آزاد یا بین الملل قبول می شی ? با هزینه یک سال اقامتت در یک کشور خارجی می تونی گرونترین دانشکده بین الملل 7 سال پزشکی بخونی .
> 
> در نهایت هم *قویا توصیه می کنم با یک مشاور تاپ* (مشاور کنکور نه ها ! از این ها که مطب دارند و شهره شهرند ! ) *مشورت کنی* . مشاور متخصص حتی بهت می گه درونت واقعا چی می خوای و در کل دیدت واضح می شه .
> 
> ...


دقیقا درست میگی....

یه دکتر روانشناسی خیلی معروف رو پیدا کردم برای هفته دیگه دارم وقت میگیرم ازش...

خیلیها میگن برو مسیر زندگیت تعیین میشه..

اون مورد اروپا رو هم والا موندم.... میگن اروپای غربی خیلی امنه ولی گرونه.... 

این کار سیاست هم معلوم نیست.... هر روز دارن مسلمونا رو بیشتر تحت فشار میزارن

----------


## P A R S A

> دقیقا درست میگی....
> 
> یه دکتر روانشناسی خیلی معروف رو پیدا کردم برای هفته دیگه دارم وقت میگیرم ازش...
> 
> خیلیها میگن برو مسیر زندگیت تعیین میشه..
> 
> اون مورد اروپا رو هم والا موندم.... میگن اروپای غربی خیلی امنه ولی گرونه.... 
> 
> این کار سیاست هم معلوم نیست.... هر روز دارن مسلمونا رو بیشتر تحت فشار میزارن


دقیقا یه همچین مشاوری منظورم بود ! انقدر مشاورای الکی زیادن که خدا می دونه چقدر بی سوادن  !  من خودم قبل کنکور یک جا می رفتم کارش کنکور نبود ولی خب کنکور که چیزی نیست موارد خیلی مهم تر رو مشاوره می ده . جراح ها و قاضی های زیادی برای مشورت از استان های دیگه پیشش میان . الان مثل همین رو پیدا کردی تو ! عالیه . یه حرفایی می گن که تو وجودت بود ولی نمی دونستی چطور بگی ! مشاورهای نابغه این جوری واقعا به آدم کمک می کنند .

در مورد مسلمونا هم نگران نباش . این ها به خاط این حرومی های  داعشیه ! با بقیه کاری ندارند .پسر دایی  مادر من فرانسه هست . اصلا هیچ تعرضی بهش تو این سال ها نکردند . الان 30 ساله اونجاست . الان متخصص نرم افزار شرکت گوگل هست فک می کنم .

----------


## alis

> من دورم هیچ کسی رو ندارم که برای تحصیل جدیدا به خارج رفته باشه(همشون یا 18 سال پیش رفتن یا این آخری که رفته هند و میگه 10 نفره میرن بیرون از بس امنه!) پس من از کی باید بپرسم؟این موسسات هم نمیدونم تا کجای کار رو انجام میدن (کوه نور پیش پرداختش 1800000 هست) به هر حال خوب میشه الان یا بعد نتایج یک تایپیک برای اعزام به خارج داشته باشیم.الان هم کسانی که میدونن بگن رفتن به آمریکا ،کانادا یا اروپا کدوم بهتره؟
> برخی میگن اروپایی ها خوش برخورد نیستند و نژاد پرستانه رفتار میکنند و آمریکا  و کانادا بهترند الان کسی میدونه کانادا چقدر ارزونتر از آمریکاست؟


سلام هند که واقعا قطب دندون پزشکی جهان هست به نظر بنده! ولی من خودم با این سن جرات تنها هند رفتن رو ندارم (با توجه به اینکه 5 ماه هند بودم)

اروپا هم من فقط  مجارستان رو کاملا اطلاع ازش دارم و 3 ماه پیش اونجا بودم،برای 1 هفته. الان هم شهریور میرم برای تخصص.

آمریکا و کانادا دوست عزیز به خدا اسمش فقط قشنگ گرفتن پذیرش از این 2 کشور دقیقا = هفت خوان رستم (برای پزشکی رو عرض میکنم نه مهندسی)

خیلی خیلی خیلی سخت هست،کسی هم که بخواد بره عمومی رو اونور بخونه که دیگه شانسش نزدیک به 1%هست.

به هیچ وجه به فکر آمریکا -کانادا نباشید چون پروسش حداقل 2 سال وقتتون رو میگیره.

کسی هست اینجا بخواد بره هند؟!!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان
> 
> امروز تازه یخورده حالم بهتر شده اومدم دوباره تو انجمن یه سری زدم....
> 
> از روز کنکور به بعد شبی نبوده که کابوس نبینم...
> 
> دیگه عادتم شده.... نصف شبا از شدت استرس میپرم و بعد میفهمم خواب بوده راحت میشم..
> 
> یه دو شبه تا ۶ یا ۷ صبح بیدارم که نمیذاره کابوس ببینم...
> ...


برو خارج بنظرمن بهتره.من دوستم رفته الان 2 ساله نیومده.عشق و حال میکنه.دندون هم میخونه.اونجام دختر ایرانیا و پسرایرانی ها اکثرا پیش هم زندگی میکنند.البته جو معنوی و درسیه  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## somi

> کالوین که معروف بود... چند ساله پردرآمدترین دی.جی جهانه...
> 
> ر.ا: ۵۰-۵۰ هستم فعلا.


من از بین دی جی ها فقط دیوید گتا رو میشناختم این کالوینم اولین بار ک دیدم فک کردم بازیکنه خ شبیه اون پسرس اسمش چیبود سرخیو راموس؟از وقتیم با تی اشناشد فالوورای اینستاشم زیاد شد +بنظرم بمون خ بهتره اونجا زندگی خ سخته اینجام دانشگاهش خوبن میتونی درست ک تمومشد بری اونجا اکثر ا بعد اینکه عمومی خوندن واسه تخصص میرن

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> برو خارج بنظرمن بهتره.من دوستم رفته الان 2 ساله نیومده.عشق و حال میکنه.دندون هم میخونه.اونجام دختر ایرانیا و پسرایرانی ها اکثرا پیش هم زندگی میکنند.البته جو معنوی و درسیه


جالبه!جو معنوی و درسی :Yahoo (21): 
حالا واقعا این ریختیه یا برای کلاسش این حرف رو میزنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## asas

> سلام هند که واقعا قطب دندون پزشکی جهان هست به نظر بنده! ولی من خودم با این سن جرات تنها هند رفتن رو ندارم (با توجه به اینکه 5 ماه هند بودم)
> 
> اروپا هم من فقط  مجارستان رو کاملا اطلاع ازش دارم و 3 ماه پیش اونجا بودم،برای 1 هفته. الان هم شهریور میرم برای تخصص.
> 
> آمریکا و کانادا دوست عزیز به خدا اسمش فقط قشنگ گرفتن پذیرش از این 2 کشور دقیقا = هفت خوان رستم (برای پزشکی رو عرض میکنم نه مهندسی)
> 
> خیلی خیلی خیلی سخت هست،کسی هم که بخواد بره عمومی رو اونور بخونه که دیگه شانسش نزدیک به 1%هست.
> 
> به هیچ وجه به فکر آمریکا -کانادا نباشید چون پروسش حداقل 2 سال وقتتون رو میگیره.
> ...


الان پیشنهاد دادی؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> جالبه!جو معنوی و درسی
> حالا واقعا این ریختیه یا برای کلاسش این حرف رو میزنن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


این ریختیه!!

----------


## asas

> این ریختیه!!


واقعا چه ریخت خوبی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ahmadzadeh76

الان که دیگه فرصت برای اپلای اکثرکشورها تموم شده.شماهم که وضعیت درسیتون عالی هست.پس بهتره پشت کنکور بمونید و زبانتون رو قوی کنید.و اقدام کنید برای خارج که درصورت قبول نشدن در سال دوم اون وقت برید

فرستاده شده از SM-E700Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## raha..

> سلام خدا بر همه ی دوستان
> 
> امروز تازه یخورده حالم بهتر شده اومدم دوباره تو انجمن یه سری زدم....
> 
> از روز کنکور به بعد شبی نبوده که کابوس نبینم...
> 
> دیگه عادتم شده.... نصف شبا از شدت استرس میپرم و بعد میفهمم خواب بوده راحت میشم..
> 
> یه دو شبه تا ۶ یا ۷ صبح بیدارم که نمیذاره کابوس ببینم...
> ...



سلام 
خوشحالم که بهتری 
اما به نظرت کنکور انقدر ارزش داره که انقدر خودت را اذیت کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هدف از اینکه کنکور میدی و میری دانشگاه اینه که آینده ات را بهتر کنی نه اینکه با ی سری استرس بیخودی زندگی ت را تلخ کنی ... پس اصلا حرص نخور...
حداقل صبر کن نتایج بیاد بعد فکر و خیال بیهوده به مغزت راه بده...
اما اینکه بخوای بری خارج از ایران بستگی به کشوری کهمیخوای بری ذو شرایط خانوادگی و غیره و البته شرایط مالی ت داره...
اما مهمتر از همه اینا اینه که ببینی میتونی دور از خانواده دوام بیاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برای فهمیدنش هم ی مسافرت 2 هفته ای داخلی برو ؛ بدون فا میل و یا دوستانت...
نه اینکه مثلا بری ویلای خودت و... نه برو ی جایی که غریب باشه...
اگه تونستی دووام بیاری اونوقت به این فکر کن که بری و کدوم دانشگاه بری و...
اما اگر نتونستی هیچ ایرادی نداره... بمون واسه 1 سال دیگه ...
درسته خانواده ها اصرار عجیبی دارن واسه قبولی سال اول و... اما اگر قبول هم نشی پشتت هستن...مطمئن باش...
اما از همه مهمتر این که حواست را جمع کن که واسه خودت زندگی کنی نه واسه حرف مردم....

----------

